
A house servant who pioneered the franchising business model - zzaner
https://thehustle.co/martha-matilda-harper-inventor-of-franchising/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"The salon was designed with a luxurious feel and built on the virtue of
health and purity.

Customers would be treated to the “Harper Method” — an elaborate 2-hour
process involving head and shoulder massages, facials, and procedures with
names like “saddle maneuver,” “strapping action,” and “checking motion” that
were purported to stimulate blood flow and promote hair growth."

[...]

>"At a time when customer service was still something of a foreign concept,
Harper reinvested profits in enriching her clients’ experience, inventing the
first reclining shampoo chair and a special sink with a unique cut-out for the
neck."

[...]

>"Harper knew that she had to maintain _strict control over her brand and the
quality of her service_. She also knew _she had to find operators she could
trust_.

She set out to hire women who came from a similar background as her: lower-
class servants and housemaids who had the _ambition and discipline_ to run a
business _but lacked the capital_.

These “Harperites” were put through intense training to ensure uniformity and
created a school where they were taught the Harper methods.

To own her own franchise, a Harperite would pay a fee ( _paid back as a loan
over time_ ), and agree to only stock Harper products — brushes, tonics,
chairs, sinks. Harper chose each location and controlled signage and
advertisements."

------
gumby
Wow, what an inspiring story!

